# How is the Jotul 404 cook stove performance.



## barnman (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been thinking of buying a Jotul 404 Millennium Woodfired Cookstove for my house and wanted to get some details on this stove. Can it boil water? What type of temp can you get in the oven and what type of heat does this stove put out. I have a 1000 sq ft house and if we loose power would it be enough to keep up warm in the winter? Any insight would be helpful. Thanks Brian


----------



## begreen (Jan 24, 2012)

It'll cook and boil water, but with the caveat that it has a very small firebox. I wouldn't depend on it for backup heat. There are better choices. 

Maybe give the folks at Obidiah'a a call?

http://www.woodstoves.net/cookstoves/bakersoven2.htm
http://www.woodstoves.net/cookstoves/bakerschoice.htm


----------

